# Amblypygi and Uropygi



## Maikardaaion (Oct 30, 2006)

*Hypoctonus, Mastigoproctus and Heterophrynus*

_*Hypoctonus rangunensis*_, probably female, eats ferociously and sprays the vinegaroon at any sign of the slightest denger.


























_*Mastigoproctus proscorpio*_, hatchling after it's first moult. Species from the Caribbean.








And what I'm most proud of  _*Heterophrynus*_ of an unknown species name  it looks gorgeus anyway


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 30, 2006)

what planet did those come from lol 
they are some far out lookin bugs


----------



## zinto (Oct 30, 2006)

I have long admired vinegaroons and tailless whipscorpions and I think I'd have to say that your pictures are the most stunning examples I've seen.  Amazing!! :clap: 
-Nick


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Oct 31, 2006)

That Heterophrynus is the prettiest Amblypygid I've ever seen, amazingly long spikes too.


----------



## Steven (Oct 31, 2006)

very nice stuff !!!! :drool: :drool: 

can ya tell us more abou the locationdata of the others ?


----------



## kahoy (Oct 31, 2006)

how to sex whips?


----------



## Maikardaaion (Oct 31, 2006)

Steven said:


> very nice stuff !!!! :drool: :drool:
> 
> can ya tell us more abou the locationdata of the others ?


I wish I knew  All these creachers I obtained at the recent Kornwesheim fair. As far as I know Heterophrynus is captive breed and the parents came from somwhere in Brazil (I got them from T. Vinmann). Mastigoproctus is a Caribbean  and Hypoctonus comes from somwhere in Asia  No more I know.

Males of Amblypygids have larger claws, males of Uropygids except of having the larger claws, when adult have a charachteristic processus on the claws. I wish I could make a photo of my Typopeltis crucifer male but he run away recently. Of course the sexes differ when looking underneath the abdomen... There was a pretty photo (here at arachnoboards) showing the difference.


----------



## Ganoderma (Nov 2, 2006)

i have some T. crucifer, could you perhaps explain how to sex them in detail?  i would LOVE to know about this!  Great photos!


----------



## Nikos (Nov 2, 2006)

Ganoderma in case you cannot find the mentioned sexing photo, drop me a PM with your email and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Aunt Ant (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi, silly question maybe.. How do you coax the Heterophrynus onto your hand? Do you tap it from behind and it walks on? I read they are fragile and can lose legs easily. How do you keep it calm?

Fantastic pictures. I love them


----------



## Steven Gielis (Nov 5, 2006)

Are those Heterophrynus sp. adult?


----------



## Maikardaaion (Nov 5, 2006)

Ganoderma: since the male I had escaped and remains uncatchable till now I won't be able to take a picture. If You still didn't find "the photo", PM me 

Aunt Ant: Actualy it wasn't difficult to persuade him to climb my hand. As You wrote, You tap him from the side and give him the other hand to climb on. Keeping him calm is also not difficult, if not bothered they don't run.

Steven Gielis: Certainly not. The one that is on the photos was said to be 5th moult. I have no idea what size will they reach.


----------



## RodG (Nov 5, 2006)

*Wonderful Photos!!!*

Those are wonderful photos:clap: :clap: :clap:  The more I look at them the more interest I have in working with these fascinating arachnids  The
Heterophrynus sp. is just amazing:drool:  Too bad we can't get them here in hobby just yet


----------



## NewGriot (Nov 27, 2006)

*:-d*

Still growing...


----------



## JesseD (Nov 29, 2006)

Those are some awesome amblypygids. I got babies from my D. diadema this summer and to my surprise the other night I noticed that she has eggs again!!!! She produced 42 babies last time. We'll see if I get more the next time around... Does anybody have any clue about how long they live? So far I'm assuming well over 3 years. I also was told my female would have to molt again before breeding, but I guess this isn't so.


----------



## NewGriot (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey JesseD

Can`t say about the lifespan, I think 3-5 years, but D.diadema can surely give birth more times before next molting, that`s for sure (My diadema girl did it).


----------



## Goliath (Nov 30, 2006)

JesseD said:


> Those are some awesome amblypygids. I got babies from my D. diadema this summer and to my surprise the other night I noticed that she has eggs again!!!! She produced 42 babies last time. We'll see if I get more the next time around... Does anybody have any clue about how long they live? So far I'm assuming well over 3 years. I also was told my female would have to molt again before breeding, but I guess this isn't so.



Good to hear Jesse.  I guess they can have multiple sets then, mine never have.  My females always molt before laying a new set of eggs.  Guess you learn something new all the time.

mike


----------



## Grampus (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi, I am just now getting into keeping uropygi, and it would be immensely appreciated if you took a look at my post (link below), which has a bunch of questions about keeping one. From reading your posts, I can see that you really know your stuff and it would be great if you could help me out in how to best care for them. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=90429

                      Thanks,
                        Andrew


----------



## bichoscolombia (Oct 14, 2007)

*Hi and information*



JesseD said:


> Those are some awesome amblypygids. I got babies from my D. diadema this summer and to my surprise the other night I noticed that she has eggs again!!!! She produced 42 babies last time. We'll see if I get more the next time around... Does anybody have any clue about how long they live? So far I'm assuming well over 3 years. I also was told my female would have to molt again before breeding, but I guess this isn't so.


Hi Jesse...My english in not perfect but i'll try to do my best!

I just finished my first book about arachnids of Colombia, and the amblypygids can live until 10 years or more, having a molt every 1-3 years and they never stops to grow up, because they not have a terminal molt

I have an female amblypygi, pregnat, since some weeks ago, but i don't know nothing about the gestational period.

Do you know something about this?

Could you help me please?


----------



## dtknow (Oct 15, 2007)

for Damon diadema I think gestatation is somewhere around 6-8 months.


----------



## JesseD (Oct 16, 2007)

Well once I saw the eggs it was 3 months until the babies emerged. I guess it's a matter of temperature as well. The colder the longer it will take. I was keeping mine at a day time temp of 77 F  and night 70 F.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 16, 2007)

:drool: I  these! The ones in the very last pics look like the species that people had to _eat_ (  ) on one of the fear factor episodes. Although the host said that they were "African Cave Spiders".

But we all know that he's wrong. I want one of these. They're so adorable and cuddly!......  

Black Widow88


----------



## MaartenSFS (Sep 5, 2008)

bichoscolombia said:


> Hi Jesse...My english in not perfect but i'll try to do my best!
> 
> I just finished my first book about arachnids of Colombia, and the amblypygids can live until 10 years or more, having a molt every 1-3 years and they never stops to grow up, because they not have a terminal molt


Does this mean that they could grow *very big*..?

I knew this Brittish bloke that said that in Mexico he found some in caves that were the size of his head. Is there any truth to that? I always assumed that he thought we were gullible..


----------



## Black Widow88 (Sep 5, 2008)

The size of his head?!  

I'll believe it when I see it.

Black Widow88


----------



## cjm1991 (Sep 5, 2008)

I love these guys, I just got my first whip scorp and already love it.


----------



## Banshee05 (Sep 6, 2008)

dtknow said:


> for Damon diadema I think gestatation is somewhere around 6-8 months.


that's not true, maybe if you keep them wrong, but normal gestation time is after mating around 2 months, then maybe 1-2 months more with sclerotized plate and visivle eggs.
maybe your °C is to low!



MaartenSFS said:


> Does this mean that they could grow *very big*..?
> 
> I knew this Brittish bloke that said that in Mexico he found some in caves that were the size of his head. Is there any truth to that? I always assumed that he thought we were gullible..


whip spiders can grow a lifetime long, but they have a "adult size" which doesn't grow endless. when the reach nearly the adult size, then they just molt every year/s - depens on the genus/species family - 
the big one from mexico you mentioned is Acantophrynus coronatus, and yes, they are the biggest one! i have hear 2 species with a body size around 65mm, and the pedipals are gorgeus too, but Heterophrynus reach a bigger span -wingspan - 
the animals from Thomas Vinmann are Heterophrynus longicornis, i will soon breed them, the one on the pix looks like subadult, one more molt then they can reproductiv.

any more questions?


----------



## MaartenSFS (Sep 6, 2008)

Not like snakes then, eh? Well, I never believed him anyways.. =P


----------



## Riv D (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey, where do you guys get your tailless whipscorpions from???
And do you know if the Giant Tanzania variety are available?


----------



## 8+) (Sep 14, 2008)

I have some Babies, either D. variegatus or D. diadema. I want $25ea for them. They are probably about 5th instar.


----------



## johnharper (Sep 18, 2008)

I just got some the giant vingerones they are really cool. They are not that common over here in the states in the trade. Intresting critters they are. I also fed them some lobster nymphs and one of them struck so hard and missed you could here the tap on the plastic container they are in. I saw one along time in my grandmothers house in Georgia.

John


----------

